# Riders in Ashburn Leesburg



## chubbs (Jul 22, 2005)

Looking for some riders to take a newbie under their wing and show me the ropes. Any takers?


----------



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

chubbs said:


> Looking for some riders to take a newbie under their wing and show me the ropes. Any takers?



If you are willing to go 25 miles East to Berryville - I will be happy to take you on a ride.

What distances are you going?

ZH


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

chubbs said:


> Looking for some riders to take a newbie under their wing and show me the ropes. Any takers?



http://www.restonbikeclub.org/


----------

